
Flares is a CloudFlare DNS backup tool - lfaoro
https://asciinema.org/a/249730
======
NikolaeVarius
I too enjoy taking my keys to the kingdom and piping a bash script with it to
do stuff.

------
hugoromano
Well done. But you can use cf-terraforming easily. "cf-terraforming is a
command line utility to facilitate terraforming your existing Cloudflare
resources."

[https://github.com/cloudflare/cf-
terraforming](https://github.com/cloudflare/cf-terraforming)

~~~
mugsie
terraform != text/dns

Lots of DNS tools speak text/dns natively - and being able to easily get all
zones in that format makes things like export / point in time backups much
easier.

------
tomschlick
Shameless plug: After doing this kind of thing manually for a while, I created
a service a few years ago to backup and alert you on DNS changes for all of
your providers (CF, AWS, DO, Linode, etc). It's free for one domain if anyone
wants to take it for a spin:
[https://zonewatcher.com/](https://zonewatcher.com/)

------
yoran
I added an equivalent script after we moved to Cloudflare. I found it's easy
to make a mistake in the Cloudflare DNS web interface, e.g. it's easy to
accidentally remove an entry.

Now, at every deploy to production, we do a backup of the DNS configuration on
Cloudflare and save it on S3. This hardly costs us anything as each backup is
only a small text file. But I now feel much more comfortable when editing our
DNS config.

~~~
pronoiac
For text, I'd lean to preserving that in a git repo instead.

~~~
stevekemp
Or even use a git-repository as your source of DNS truth!

[https://dns-api.com/](https://dns-api.com/) is my approach to that problem.

------
mjlee
If anybody from Cloudflare sees this - this is another good reason to add
multiple API keys with permissions!

~~~
jgrahamc
That's coming.

~~~
stedaniels
That comment inspires joy! I'm writing a tool that would jump at the chance of
using limited access API keys than having the whole kingdom in my hand!

------
01emanresu
Cool tool! But why would I use this over dnscontrol, Terraform or OctoDNS?

~~~
mugsie
text/dns is a standard way to move DNS zones around - this means you can
export this to a file, and possibly import it elsewhere, or just archive it as
a point in time backup

------
apple4ever
This is REALLY cool! I'll be using this a lot!

